# Pre joining research.



## Stasko (30 Oct 2005)

Okay, so here I am...first question do I need any qualifications to be a medic (such as community college classes etc.) and once I am in, is it possible to train to a higher profession such as a doctor through the military?

thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Fraser.g (30 Oct 2005)

1. As far as I know both Reg and reserve require your basic entry plus grade 11 and 12 sciences as well as your civi drivers licence and an acceptable CFAT rating.

2. Yes you can progress and apply for the MD program through the military. It is highly competitive but possible. Heck, I even know an HCA that got in ;D.

GF


----------



## kincanucks (30 Oct 2005)

You need a high school diploma with Gr 12 Biology and Chemistry or Pyhsics to apply as a Reg F Med Tech.


----------



## Fraser.g (30 Oct 2005)

As stated above, there is no distinction between entry requirements for reg or reserve.

Thanks Kincanucks

GF


----------



## kincanucks (30 Oct 2005)

Actually I think the requirements are lower for Res F but I couldn't remember.


----------



## Stasko (31 Oct 2005)

Hmm I didn't take any grade 12 sciences during highschool, so I'll pick them up at community college. So about the MD program, would I have to be in reserves to participate in that? I asked an american friend and he said that reserves just basically allows you to learn additional things while doing regular military training. Is it the same as civ prerequisites though, like you need a certain percentage in english and your sciences etc.?


----------



## kincanucks (31 Oct 2005)

High school course are the acceptable requirement and college level course will only be accepted on a case by case basis.   You can apply for the MOTP as a reservist.   You must be accepted to a medical school before you can apply.   Read the information on the website.


----------



## Stasko (31 Oct 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> High school course are the accpetable requirement and college level course will only be accepted on a case by case basis.  You can apply for the MOTP as a reservist.  You must be accepted to a medical school before you can apply.  Read the information on the website.




I merely meant to get the grade 12 equivelent classes like bio 12 chem 12, etc.


----------



## FestiveT (4 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You need a high school diploma with Gr 12 Biology and Chemistry or Pyhsics to apply as a Reg F Med Tech.



Can anyone else confirm this? I have taken Biology and Physics, but my current understanding is that I also need Chemistry. Do I need to pick Chem up or is Physics a substitue?

From Canadian Forces official website under Medical Technician:

"Medical Technicians must have completed high school with biology and chemistry credits, and hold a current driver's license."

Thanks!


----------



## Armymedic (4 Nov 2005)

Good pickup, it indeed is Chem and Biology, 

edit:
that you should take in school if your interested in becoming a medic.
but I do not have the knowledge of what is acceptable for CF recruitment.


----------



## kincanucks (4 Nov 2005)

Excuse me:

While it is desirable that a Med Tech applicant have Gr 12 Biology and Chemistry,  Gr 12 Biology and Physics is acceptable.

For those that have access to the DIN you can review the educational standards for various MOCs/MOSIDs at http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dmhrr/engraph/psel/edustd_e.asp?mnu=psel

FestiveT,

I don't post anything unless I am pretty sure that is accurate and has come from the best possible resources at my disposal.  The recruiting website does have a warning that the information presented is always to be confirmed by the CFRC/D.


----------



## FestiveT (4 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Excuse me:
> 
> While it is desirable that a Med Tech applicant have Gr 12 Biology and Chemistry,  Gr 12 Biology and Physics is acceptable.
> 
> ...




I will keep that in mind for the future, thanks for your input.


----------

